# Pulled a 1967 Dodge Dart out of the woods.



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

My lifelong friend had a 1967 Dodge Dart about 300 yards in the trees that he wanted to scrap, so I came over and pushed trees over all the way back to the car, a 4 door with no engine nor wheels! I picked the whole back of the car up off the ground about 6 feet in the air so my friend could easily get a chain on it. I then ran it over my box scraper to the draw bar. Tractor pulled it no problem at all except at times I had little to no steerage on stiff corners because of the chain going over the box scraper, and taking some of the weight off the front wheels. A couple of times the tractor would spin out a bit so I'd hit the differential lock up and the front tires would come off the ground but the tractor would pull on over the tops of the trees I'd pushed over. Got the Dart out in the open and flipped it over with the loader, then shoved it up on his trailer with no ramps. That was fun!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Sacrilege - the unthinkable scrapping a Mopar Pentastar? Bet that Dart was just resting in the woods & waiting to be woken from its slumber.................


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"A couple of times the tractor would spin out a bit so I'd hit the differential lock up and the front tires would come off the ground"

Should had Kubota L..nooooo problem..duck'n running.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

MBTRAC said:


> Sacrilege - the unthinkable scrapping a Mopar Pentastar? Bet that Dart was just resting in the woods & waiting to be woken from its slumber.................


It was actually in nice shape. I actually was stunned that my friend scraped it. I pointed out the perfect bumpers and chrome. A few times I had to back up to make turns and backed right into the car and pushed it backwards with the boxscaper. By the time I got it out into a clearing, it was pretty screwed up.


----------

